# Hey everyonE!



## Kulitscam (Jul 21, 2011)

My name is Camille and I'm new here on the forum! I've always been a fan of this website and decided it was time for me to start participating because i'm really missing out! I'm currently attending cosmetology school and being a make up artist is what I want to do for a career


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2011)

very happy you have joined


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Camille!  We're glad you're here!!


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, Camille!


----------



## bis (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Camille, welcome to Specktra!   Love the eyeshadow look you have in your avatar, very unusual combo, love it.


----------

